# Solved: Problems with subdomain access



## rosebud0419 (Aug 13, 2005)

Not sure whether this post should go here or in another forum, you're welcome to move it if anyone sees fit 

Recently I had Wordpress.org installed for me on a friend's domain, also Joomla and Coppermine. I was working in there and all seemed peachy until one day, a draft started to "hang" and I had to shut 'er down for awhile. When I came back, I could no longer log in. Anywhere. At all. My pal suggested maybe I had the wrong URL, which wasn't really possible since I bookmarked each login index and how could I mess that up...? Then she said the link was gone (felt maybe the theme I used was at fault). Today she said everything works perfectly on her end. But "the link is gone." So...duh...? Now she's asking about which browser I've been using to try to get in, but I wouldn't think that would matter? I only have IE8 and Firefox. I'll switch to IE but I doubt that will help.

She's going "You're a big girl, you can do this, search harder for the answer. Can't fix what ain't broken." But I'm not that knowledgeable, and even if I was, this is totally mystifying! I have no clue what to try next to get back in. It's so frustrating when my pal finds no problem and thinks the trouble is on my end. But what could possibly be causing me not to be able to login at all? Why would a link just vanish? 

Anyone else ever have this kind of problem? 

Weird questions...trust me to ask them, lol!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Give us the url NOT your user name and password and then we can check it and maybe give you some pointers.


----------



## rosebud0419 (Aug 13, 2005)

Okay, here ya are:

http://aeolusia.sea-meets-sky.com/wordpress/wp-login.php

I'm also showing a screen shot of the error message I've been getting. I wonder why there is a question mark at the end of it?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I have checked it out and it is definitely a problem at your end. I get the front page of your blog properly and also the proper wp login page too.

It looks like there is a problem with your proxy server reading your error message. Can you change your web access to not use the proxy server?

Try clearing your browser cache or using a different browser or even a different PC to connect to your site to see how you get on then


----------



## rosebud0419 (Aug 13, 2005)

I tried clearing the cache and switching from FF to IE8, but the problem remains the same, can't log in. 

I asked my pal about the proxy server and she didn't seem to think there was anything I could do about that...


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

the error code you are getting can be caused by the following:
heavy server traffic
server under maintanence
an antiviruse and/or firewall blocking the aplication

personaly i think it is likely to be antiviruse or fire wall as i have tested it and got to the site fine.


----------



## rosebud0419 (Aug 13, 2005)

I asked her today whether she might even just delete my account there, and provide me with a new one under a new name. There were certain error messages coming in from Joomla and Coppermine (also installed in the subdomain for me), I don't remember what they said. Might turn them up in old emails. I told her if the same thing happened again, maybe I could get a slighly less murky idea of what is going on...

I will mention the possibility of a firewall, etc. Seems odd that I'm the only one who can't get in!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

One last thought, I presume you are on broadband with a dynamic ip address from your isp. Your routers ip address may be blocked on the servers firewall. This can be resolved in one of two ways the server administrator removes your ip from the blocked access list on the server. The second is to reboot your router (there will be an option in the router control panel) and that should get it a new ip address and then see if you can access your site.


----------



## rosebud0419 (Aug 13, 2005)

Uhhm....LOL....nope! I'm a dialup user out in a small rural community. Wish I DID have broadband....but the telco's price is a bit steep for my slim purse.

I'm going back thru a few old emails between me and my pal, because I know I mentioned to her a persistent error msg I was getting when I was still able to access Joomla and Coppermine at the subdomain. Although my friend has proven to be stubborn, it's like, "Can't fix what ain't broken. I can't help you. FIX IT YOURSELF, dude!" But, being the tech dummy that I am, I can't do much on my own.

If I can find any description of the error messages I was getting from Joomla and CM, I will describe them here. I'm still willing to scout around for clues to this mystery!

[Edit] Found them! What do these mean?

*Warning: your browser does not accept script's cookies

The PHP setting register_globals is enabled on your server, which is a
bad idea in terms of security. It's strongly recommended to turn it
off.*


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

rosebud0419 said:


> *Warning: your browser does not accept script's cookies
> 
> The PHP setting register_globals is enabled on your server, which is a
> bad idea in terms of security. It's strongly recommended to turn it
> off.*


this would be why it does not work. the page most likely needs cokkies to be enabled in order for it to work. what browser are you using?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Try using firefox again, Follow the cookies and cache option as explained here;

http://www.timeanddate.com/custom/cookiesmozilla.html

Then go to the site again, it works for me too, so its definitely a problem on your end....


----------



## rosebud0419 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yep, 99 percent of the time I use Firefox. I thought I had the settings for cookies all fixed, but maybe not...so, let's see...

[EDIT] WHOO HOO!!! It's working!!!!


----------

